# Ultrabite with Stimulate - long life bait - does it work?



## deano (Nov 26, 2006)

Has anyone else tried that stimulate ultrabite stuff? I have tried most of their products, with varied/inconclusive results - I just wanted to know what others thought?

Here's what I have found so far:

*Long life bait (the stuff that turns into a red sticky blob when mixed)* - I have only tried this in the Hawkesbury River (NSW) at anchor and I never had so much as a bite. I wasn't using other baits for comparison, and the other boats weren't getting much either, so the jury is still out on this one. (I did manage to get about 6 flathead on SPs that day, so there were some fish around - but none interested in the artificial bait). Even if the stuff does work, it retails for about $10 a bag which is pretty expensive bait! It would want to be pretty good for that price.

*Pre-mix (ready to use) burley* - I love the idea of this stuff because it so convenient - I use it in the burley cages and it seems to dissolve well in the water. I haven't noticed any increase in success using the cages though.

*Burley sausage* - I have used this on two occasions and my opinion is that it is either a dud product or I am using it wrong. The first time I stuck the sausage straight into the specially designed burley bomb and threw it to the bottom. After a solid 5 hours fishing I pulled it up and there was still about 75% of it left undissolved. The second time around I cut it up into chunks and left it suspended about 3 meters below the surface - making sure to lift it every now and then to aid in the dispersal process - there was still plenty left at the end of the day. I did catch fish while using the sausage, but I was also using bread and chicken pellets in addition to the sausage. I didn't notice any more fish activity than would be expected just with the bread and chicken pellets mix.

*Bait/lure additive *- This liquid stuff is in a small bottle that you put onto your bait/lure to supposedly attract the fish. I have been using defrosted prawns on 4 rods (2 baits with the additive and 2 without) and I can't say that I noticed any difference in uptake (there was plenty of action on all baits during the session). At least we can be sure it doesn't scare the fish away.

Grateful for your views......


----------



## Jake (Sep 23, 2005)

Hey Deano, perhaps you can add an option like "I've never used a product like this". Then I can vote and see what other people have voted for.
Cheers,
Jake


----------



## deano (Nov 26, 2006)

You are absolutely right Jake - but I can't seem to be able to edit the poll (I can only edit the post) - do you know what I am doing wrong?


----------



## Jake (Sep 23, 2005)

Too hard for me Deano. Im sure one of the learned mods will wonder down the corridor soon, idling swinging a key chain and whistling...


----------



## deano (Nov 26, 2006)

Just an update on the instant bait - I tried it again in the Harbour yesterday.

I caught 3 fish (one was legal) so at least we know it doesn't scare the fish away - fish will eat it. The legal fish I got was a Flathead on the drift so I don't really give the bait a full credit for that - a Flattie will eat anything drifting past its mouth IMO. The other two were small squire (around 25cm) which did give me hope.

What I did notice was this. For the first 1-2 minutes after casting I would get plenty of nibbles from the (presumably) little pickers. After 2 minutes or so it would all slow down and after 4-5 mins - nothing. If I replaced the bait with fresh stuff, the process would start over again. Lesson learned - there is definitely some attractant in the bait to make the fish want to eat it, but that attractant must dissolve/dissipate after only a few minutes.

Overall I feel that there was not to much interest in it as a bait (apart from the pickers). I could see fish on the sounder and I was not hooking up or getting much interest at all. Perhaps more testing is needed to see how it compares with other baits (ie. whether it can compete with them), but it is safe to say that it is not the "superbait" that they make it out to be. It might make a good (albeit expensive) emergency bait - something to keep in the tackle box in case you run out of our primary bait on a trip.

*Overall impression* - if it was <$5 I would probably have more time for it, but at $10 for a small bag it is far more expensive that other convenience baits (ie. frozen) and I suspect it is not as productive. Wouldn't recommend it to others.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWUcKbyUAABnXgAASQOEEYBAAP///ICAAlIamjRT9E9RNpoGgANU9NPSjQGgABoQBg4W/UPiNZGL5UeoeiQqrqgKC5uYz5ObtpQIvwDda7yq3JtOkxJmfIizL3BWS0P+/h0eeoWRuuDqhKKBeE7Q8V4NDSzby39aCi/c3OJ8IDxaTmsF1ILIjmtulxmpTaDGpKWAKO6+FjQLZB5RR+LuSKcKEgjhTeSg=


----------



## fisher (Aug 30, 2005)

I have a bottle of the stimulate ultrabite (for salt water use :?: :roll: ) - I'm not convinced it works, but I'm convinced it doesn't hurt. I used some on my squid jag last week (eventually bagged out, but then so did most others), and I've used it on sp's for snook and caught stacks, and I've also caught a few bream too. Its very runny stuff though, and I really wonder how long it actually stays on a lure / sp that you are dragging through the water. Will I continue to use it? - probably, 'just in case it works'


----------



## deano (Nov 26, 2006)

I know what you mean - I continue to use that liquid additive on my bait (and in my burley) just in case it works. It's not that expensive either considering how long it lasts.


----------



## driftr (Sep 4, 2006)

deano said:


> Just an update on the instant bait - I tried it again in the Harbour yesterday.
> 
> I caught 3 fish (one was legal) so at least we know it doesn't scare the fish away - fish will eat it. The legal fish I got was a Flathead on the drift so I don't really give the bait a full credit for that - a Flattie will eat anything drifting past its mouth IMO. The other two were small squire (around 25cm) which did give me hope.
> 
> What I did notice was this. For the first 1-2 minutes after casting I would get plenty of nibbles from the (presumably) little pickers. After 2 minutes or so it would all slow down and after 4-5 mins - nothing. If I replaced the bait with fresh stuff, the process would start over again. Lesson learned - there is definitely some attractant in the bait to make the fish want to eat it, but that attractant must dissolve/dissipate after only a few minutes.


I caught a flathead nudging 60cm a few days ago on this bait. I didnt have any other bait for comparison though.
I agree that it is pricey and also noticed what you mentioned above about its affect seeming to wear off and having to put new bait on.

The idea is good, as in its great to have it sitting in the tackle box for that quick fish when you cant get normal bait but it is expensive.

I'm undecided if i will use it again.


----------



## SharkNett (Feb 20, 2006)

Watched a advertising dvd for this stuff a while back that I think was filmed on Bontany Bay.

While they did seem to catch a few fish, there really wasn't any size to them. Most looked like they were well under legal. The impression I got was that its great for pickers so havn't bothered.

Rob.


----------

